# Media Software



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

I have a few types of software conversion that help with audio & if i want to convert to 3D. Are there any that you know of where able to increase the pixel width & height?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Wouldn't that just be zoom?


----------



## TomFord (Jul 15, 2014)

Can't tell if that's sarcasm. No. Changing a 720 x 480 video into 1920 x 1080. More pixels


----------

